# Baby Loss at Full Term



## acuamazon (Feb 28, 2011)

I lost my beautiful daughter to a stillbirth at 40 weeks 3 days. She was healthy and fine 4 days earlier at our prenatal appointment, but when I went into labor, the midwife found no heartbeat. When I delivered her, the doctor said she had passed away a few days prior. I had thought she was just moving less because she was so close to birth. The feelings are still so raw (it's been 5 weeks) & my body is still healing from the birth (episiotomy & 3rd degree tear). Looking for the comfort & support of other mothers. Many thanks


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

that is heartbreaking. you have my love and support. so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

i am so sorry for your loss of you little ones. It sucks, it really really sucks. I've been there, in a couple of months it will be four year since my beautiful baby girl Norah died at full term, 40 weeks. 5 weeks to 2 months were very difficult for me - the shock was wearing off and I had to start facing the world again. It is so tough. ((hugs)) you can do this, there are many other ladies, sad to say, that check in periodically who have also lost a little one.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. Please be gentle to yourself.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

If you haven't found it yet, here is a great website with lots of ladies in a similar situations

glowinthewoods.com


----------



## cygknit (Apr 14, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful daughter. I hope you find some small bit of comfort here.


----------



## japonica (May 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Our daughter was stillborn on her due date, eight years ago. Our lives are very much a "before" and "after."

Glow in the woods is a great resource. Lots of support from others walking the same path.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## music.mama.pdx (Jul 14, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that you lost your daughter, that just breaks my heart. I am thinking of you and your family.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter. =( *hugs*

~Rose


----------



## acuamazon (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you all for making me feel so loved and comforted. Truly this is an amazing place. I am so heartbroken, but so grateful for the time I spent with my lovely daughter. Have any of you found a postnatal yoga dvd that did not have exercises with your baby? I've been looking for one.


----------



## ekandrmkb (Mar 1, 2011)

I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am. It's been 6 months for me since we lost our son at full term during labor. The first few weeks were a blur, then the next 2 months after that were actually a little harder as the reality set in further. Hang in there. Try to get through each day one at a time. I can't say I am seeing the light at the end of grieving myself, but this board and glowinthewoods somehow has helped a bit - just to know that there are people who understand how truly difficult and awful this period is, and don't shy away.

Have you tried any counseling? We have a grief counselor we go to a couple of times a month, she really helps too. Just a thought.

Also re: DVDs - that might be a hard search, unfortunately. I'm sorry you have to face that too. I hope someone here has suggestions.


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, I am just so sorry. So sorry. No one should go through this and my heart breaks for you.


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh mama, I am so, so deeply sorry for your loss of your daughter. It has been a year this month since I lost my son. You will be in my thoughts, and I am sending you lots and lots of love.


----------



## TandN (Jul 5, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Nothing anyone can say can say can ease the pain, but know that there are many women on this board and out there who have experienced it. Faces of Loss, Faces of Hope is a place to tell your story when you're ready. I've found the support group at my hospital to be extremely helpful. Instead of post natal yoga DVD's, you could try to find one that is simply called 'low intensity'. I waited until about 8-10 weeks pp, then I went back to my regular class. I too had significant tearing, and it is just so unfair to have to deal with that pain when we were told any pain related to birth would be 'worth it'. So many people told me 'be gentle with yourself' afterwards. I didn't really know what that meant until I found myself so angry at those around me who were pregnant or had healthy, living babies. You are totally allowed to be stark raving mad, and there are many women on here who will provide you the space to do so. You are a mother. You had a baby. And I am so so sorry she died. It just isn't fair.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your daughter.

May you find some comfort and support here

as you begin to navigate your "new normal."

I found the Share site also to be helpful

after I lost my son.


----------



## tutucrazy (Dec 30, 2008)

I just lost mine. 34.5 weeks and baby is still tucked inside. :_(


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

oh, tutucrazy, my heart breaks for you, mama. Sending healing thoughts and love your way.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry. I lost my dd at 40 weeks 5 days in 2007. I hate that anyone has to go through losing a baby.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## alevagon (Dec 29, 2010)

that is absolutely horrible. no words to make it better.


----------

